# can you bring used bmws back from Germany to us



## smardie (Feb 12, 2008)

I love some of the older models, 2002's are my favorite and a few others /


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

Yes....Here is an article from a few years ago about importing used BMW's from Europe. Bringing 2002s Across the Pond

Mine came across a couple of years ago.

No...it won't fit on the sailing ship...









Brrr, it's cold in Europe









With it's twin Brother at Port Hueneme, California









Happy in California


----------



## smardie (Feb 12, 2008)

what a great looking car !


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

smardie said:


> what a great looking car !


Thank you, I really enjoy it.


----------

